# 15 Worst Health & Dieting Myths.



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2011)

An article in Men's Health found on Yahoo talks about how some "bad foods" aren't really bad for you. I found it interesting and worth reading.  http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/15-worst-health-diet-myths There is so much out there today about what is good what is bad (like the aforementioned article). It's hard to really know what/who is accurate and who is just quoting the latest research that's just come out.  Long term effects can only be studied in the long term, which is why articles that cite research that has been going on for the last 20 years or so I would trust more readily. Also just because something can cause cancer in lab rats doesn't always necessarily mean it will cause it in humans... after all we are NOT rodents. So care must be taken.   Most MA-ists have learned or are beginning to learn the benefits of good healthy eating with exercise does the body a world of good. Always do research of course and always listen to your body because it knows you better than your average lab-coat does.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 11, 2011)

Eat whatever you want in moderation, with plenty of variety including fruits and vegetables, and get plenty of physical exercise.  If you do that, you'll be fine.  An occasional steak won't give you cancer, and drinking red wine every once in a while won't guarantee a healthy heart.  Same goes for all the rest.


----------



## Rayban (Jan 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Eat whatever you want in moderation, with plenty of variety including fruits and vegetables, and get plenty of physical exercise.  If you do that, you'll be fine.  An occasional steak won't give you cancer, and drinking red wine every once in a while won't guarantee a healthy heart.  Same goes for all the rest.




What he said 

If you stress too much about what you eat when you will make yourself sick.  Key word is moderation.


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2011)

I've heard it from multiple sources, but I like the idea of eating food that's as close to raw as possible.  In other words, if man made it, don't eat it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 11, 2011)

On that point, Steve, it's a bit of an aside but it is postulated that learning to cook is what contributed to the rise and success of our species by extending the range of what we could eat.

It might be the case that those that are saying eat foods as raw as possible are diving on some fad band-waggon or it might be that they have a point, in that foods we can process raw may well be ones we evolved to eat in the first place .


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> On that point, Steve, it's a bit of an aside but it is postulated that learning to cook is what contributed to the rise and success of our species by extending the range of what we could eat.
> 
> It might be the case that those that are saying eat foods as raw as possible are diving on some fad band-waggon or it might be that they have a point, in that foods we can process raw may well be ones we evolved to eat in the first place .



True since our teeth show that we are omnivorous creatures. But remember that originally we were just carnivores that evolved to omnivores. We still have the canines to tear into meat and tough fibrous foods and then the molars to break 'em down enough to swallow and digest.


----------

